# 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?



## trip^ (16. April 2009)

*250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Die Optik mal über Bord geworfen...

Egal ob rein oder raus blasen, wird nicht in jedem Fall der optimale Luftstrom von vorne_unten Richtung hinten_oben eher negativ beeinflusst?

Sollte es nicht eher raus statt rein sein, weil man sonst gleich die Staubmäuse in der Bude aufsammeln und sie ins Gehäuse stopfen könnte?
Vorne_unten gibts ja zb. Staubfilter.

Ich würde mir gerne entweder das Phoenix Neo oder das Chakra von Enermax zu legen. Das Chakra gibt es auch ohne 250mm Monster und die Aussparung für einen kleinen Seitenlüfter könnte man ja abdecken.


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Enermax:::29_759.html


----------



## anbuko (16. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Hallo Trip
Du siehst es richtig: Vorne unten rein, hinten oben raus, mit mehr Sog als Druck, damit ein definierter (kontrollierter Luftzug entsteht). D. h. den Hecklüfter höher drehen lassen als den Frontlüfter, bzw. wenn du ein Netzteil mit unten liegenden 12cm Lüfter und einen Hecklüfter hast kannst Du gleiche Drehzahlen haben. Eiin großer Seiten lüfter scheint zwar primär gut zu kühlen verwirbelt Dir aber zu sehr die Luft in dem Gehäuse und die warme Luft im Gehäuse kommt nicht mehr richtig raus


----------



## Chucky1978 (16. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

in deinem PC gibts keine optimalen Luftstrom. Dafür hast du zuviele Hindernisse drin. (löcher im ganzen Gehäuse, Verkabelungen, und evtl. sitzt die GraKa, Spannugswandler usw nicht unbedingt da, wo die Lüfter die Luft reinblasen.) Dazu kommt noch dein Lüfter vom CPU, der mitten im Gehäuse eh noch verwirbelugen macht ohne ende. Wenn du alles mit ner Wakü ausstattest kannst du mehr erfolg mit nem defiiertem Luftstrom haben.

Die Luftförderrichtung ist egal. Machmal kann man einen leichten Unterschied wahrnehmen bei der Lautstärke, daher sagen viele das ins Gehäuse saugen leiser ist. Ist aber nicht immer effektiv.
Deine GraKas nehmen evtl. Die Gehäuseinnenluft die eh schon warm ist, also sollte dort ein Lüfter sein, der dort kalte Luft hin transportiert. Als Ausgleich kannst du dafür dann nen Lüfter am Heck rausblasen lassen.

Was den Staub angeht. Bei meinem ehem. Enermax Gehäuse ware die besten Staubfilter drin, die ich je in einem Gehäuse gesehen hatte, trotzdem sind noch soviele schlitze im Gehäuse das Staub eindringt. Damit weiger Staub reinkommt durch die Lüfter kannst die auf die saugenden Lüfter ein Metallfilter von 3-10 Euro setzen, oder was effektiver gegenstaub ist, Filtermatten oder mamas Strumpfhose von der Heckleuchte deines Autos entfernen, und die als Filter misbrauchen, und darauf dann ein Mesh oder sowas setzen.. später mit em Staubsauger drüber wenns dreckig ist und ist wieder sauber, solange keine Pizza und Colareste drauf hägen, oder der Aschbi dir auf de oberen Lüfter fällt . 

Ich denke ich habe mit ner 4870 und 4870x2 im System schon große abwärme und bei 22° C Zimmertemp, wird mein Ghäuse innen nie wärmer als 28-30° bei Volllast und das bei 2 120er Lüftern die auf 30% (450RPM) laufen, und den 200er brauch ich nur aus Spielerei wenn mal was leuchten soll und ich terrorlautstärke haben will.


----------



## trip^ (16. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

@anbuko
Sch... ade, ich hatte mich so auf das Phoenix Neo gefreut. Aber so bin ich jetzt wenigstens das blöde Tower-CPU-Lüfter Problem los. 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und die sehr gute Erklärung!

Ach... und bei dem erwähnten Chakra-Gehäuse ignoriere ich die Aussparung für den kleinen Lüfter an der Seite einfach? Mach ich da einfach einen Staubfilter vor oder gar zu kleben.
Oder ist so ein kleiner durchaus sinnvoll?

EDIT:
Ha, man sollte immer erst weitere Meinungen abwarten. No offence, anbuko. 



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> in deinem PC gibts keine optimalen Luftstrom. Dafür hast du zuviele Hindernisse drin. (löcher im ganzen Gehäuse, Verkabelungen, und evtl. sitzt die GraKa, Spannugswandler usw nicht unbedingt da, wo die Lüfter die Luft reinblasen.) Dazu kommt noch dein Lüfter vom CPU, der mitten im Gehäuse eh noch verwirbelugen macht ohne ende. Wenn du alles mit ner Wakü ausstattest kannst du mehr erfolg mit nem defiiertem Luftstrom haben.
> 
> Die Luftförderrichtung ist egal. Machmal kann man einen leichten Unterschied wahrnehmen bei der Lautstärke, daher sagen viele das ins Gehäuse saugen leiser ist. Ist aber nicht immer effektiv.
> Deine GraKas nehmen evtl. Die Gehäuseinnenluft die eh schon warm ist, also sollte dort ein Lüfter sein, der dort kalte Luft hin transportiert. Als Ausgleich kannst du dafür dann nen Lüfter am Heck rausblasen lassen.
> ...



Sicher ist der Luftstrom immer irgendwie suboptimal.

Das mit den Filtern bzw. Mamas Strumpfhose hatte ich so in Planung.
Was für einen Metalfilter meinst du?



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> *snip* ...und den 200er brauch ich nur aus Spielerei wenn mal was leuchten soll und ich terrorlautstärke haben will.





Der Phoenix Neo Lüfter hat ja genialerweise nicht nur einen Ein/Aus-Schalter wie das Chakra, sondern er ist regelbar *und* die Richtung ist bestimmbar.

Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht, wie Leise (oder Laut) die kleinste Einstellung ist, aber
schwächste Einstellung und raus müsste doch, in meiner Vorstellung, die erhitzte Luft (im mittleren Bereich) der Graka und der CPU sanft rausschieben, während der 120er vorne kühle nach schaufelt.

Auf der anderen Seite... mein jetziger CPU-Lüfter (vertikal mit Heatpipes; Athlon XP) blässt Luft auf die CPU. Was man bei diesen neuen Tower-Lüftern wählt weiss ich noch garnicht. Muss ich mich erst schlau lesen. Aber nähme ich doch das Phoenix, müsste ich ja eh einen der flachen Vertikal-CPU-Lüfter nehmen.

So viele Fragen und Fragen... *schwitz*


----------



## Chucky1978 (16. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Staubfilter können gut aussehen, zukleben sieht zu 99% aa aus.. ob ein "kleiner" Lüfter sinnvoll ist kommt drauf an. Es gibt leute, die haben ne 8800GTS in em kleinem Desktopgehäuse, und dazu nur den CPU-Kühler ohne Gehäuselüfter, und die Dinger überleben bestimmt so einige zusammen geschusterte Dinger hier aus dem Forum mit 10 Lüftern drin


----------



## trip^ (16. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Oh ja, die Unbedarften haben oft so ein Glück, während der Profi mit zig Lüftern und Schlachtplan auch mal Qualm sieht. 
Auf der Arbeit hatte ich mal einen... *gruebel* Pentium II 3xx Mhz glaube ich. Da habe ich durch Zufall mal reingeschaut und festgestellt, das der gesamte Kühlkörper nebst Lüfter nur noch an einer Lasche hing ohne die CPU überhaupt zu berühren. 

Hast du den Edit oben noch gesehen?


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

die eistellugen der Stock-Lüfter sind idR schrottig.. sid in meinem antec auch so dri gewesen... ich lasse das über das Aquaero regel, so hab ich kei huddel damit und muss mich um nichts kümmern.

mit Metalfiltern meinte ich folgende 
h***://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/75x50/1150_0.jpg
oder
http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/75x50/4253_0.jpg

Was die Lüfter auf auf kleinster Stellung machen und wie sich das auswirkt, kann dir nur einer sagen, der das selbe system hat, alles andere sind spekulationen.

Ich denke aber es ist nicht sinvoll den seitlichen Lüfter neben der GraKa rausblasen zu lassen, wenn die GraKa die Luft vom inneren des Gehäuses holt..holt sie sie von aussen, was ich nicht glaube (kenne ich zumindest nicht), ist es doch wieder sinnvoll die warme luft, die die GraKa ins Gehäuse blässt durch den seitenlfter abzuleiten.
Das solltest du aber am besten im zusammengebauten Zustand austesten, indem du die Temps im geschlosseem gehäuse  misst und versch. Lüftergeschw. ausprobierst. natürlich idle wie auch volllastbereich. Wie die Gehäuse temps auf deine Lüfterkonfiguration reagieren siehst du am besten, ich kann dir selbst nur sagen wie ich es habe, allerdings laufe ich bis auf die GraKas und die SB unter  Wasser, was wieder weniger Abwärme produziert.

z.B habe ich den besagte 200er oben der nie a ist (blässt raus). 2 Lüfter hinten(blässt raus), wovon einer immer auf minimal ca. 3-4 Volt läuft oder halt je nach Temp schneller oder lagsamer ggf. ganz aus, und durch die Lüftkühlung der beiden GraKas einen 120er der Temperaturabhängig meist aber auch mit 3-4 Volt die Karten mit Frischluft versorgt (blässt rein) zzgl. noch 3 Radiatorlüfter die je nach Temp des Wassers die Temp etsprechend halten und wieder warme Luft is Gehäuse blasen auch wenn die auch nur auf 3-4 Volt laufen ggf. 7 Volt maximal.
Dazu kommt noch der etzteillüfter der die Warme luft raus bringt.
Ist aber wieder ein ganz aderes System wie deins.. also eifach kaufen was die gefällt vorher aber überlegen was du wirklich alles machen willst (luKü oder Optio WaKü usw wegen dem Platzangebot)
deine Tastatur vom schreibtisch entfernen, de Tower auf de Tisch stellen, in deinen Sesselfallen, und überlegen was am besten zu sein scheint und testen.

Als ich mal eine XP hatte, damals vorm Krieg waren die Lüfter und Kühler handlich sogar bei einem 6400+ von mir war der richtig ausreichend ohne OC. Wenn es einem bei ner LuKü um die 60 statt 65° geht dafür aber ei Moster reinbaut, das fast der Sockelabreißt, wrde ich mir doch lieber e Wakü einbauen, zumidest für de CPU. Ich glaub fr ne XP reicht sogar ein 120 oder 80er Radi.. und schwups hast damit auch kein Prob mehr.

Wie gesagt am besten einfach zuhören was adere dir sagen und dir Gedanke drüber machen, aber zu 100% umsetzen wirst es meist kaum... Gehäuse einfach mal das MB eibauen Prozessor und GraKa und dann einfach mal rumprobieren, bevor du 100er Euro ausgibst fr Zeug was du am ende doch icht verbauen brauchst/willst. Weil sost gehts dir wie mir oder sogar viele aderen, du kaufst 2 mal . z.B warum ein Gehäuse kaufen mit 7 Lüftern vormotiert, wo du am ende rausfindest das die Lüfter ******** sind und du 7 neue für je 20 eus kaufst.. wobei das rumschraube macht eh mehr spass als das rumzocken 

PS: SOrry für Rechtschreibung.. meine Tastaturen halten bei solchen Romanen nie lange, besonders das "n" wird oft geschändet


----------



## Schnitzel (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Ich habe momentan eine passive 8800GT und einen E8500 der durch einen Mugen passiv gekühlt wird.
Der einzige Lüfter neben dem im NT ist ein 120er der die Luft hinten absaugt.
Verbaut ist das ganze in einem Rebel9.
Die CPU geht nicht über 60°C,die 8800GT nicht über 80°C.
Jeweils unter Prime und Furmark.
Im Alltag sind die Temps entschieden niedriger.

Da ich zwei Rebel besitze und die Seitenteile Baugleich sind bin ich in der glücklichen Lage in dem Rechner zwei geschlossene verbauen zu können,dadurch ist das Gehäuse auch relativ dicht und dadurch auch Staubfrei.
Nach 3 Monaten Betrieb ist nicht wiklich Staub reingekommen.
Kannst ja mal in meine Sig schauen,da steht ein bisschen mehr.

Irgendwann kommt dieses Konzept natürlich an seine Grenzen,spätestens wenn ein Quad oder Leistungsstärkere Grafik zum Einsatz kommt.

Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn.
Ich finde die Dinger eher einen Fluch.
Wirklich leise sind die nicht und spätestens wenn das Lager im A..... ist 
 fängt das große heulen an weil kein Ersatz zu bekommen ist.


----------



## trip^ (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> *snip*
> Ich denke aber es ist nicht sinvoll den seitlichen Lüfter neben der GraKa rausblasen zu lassen, wenn die GraKa die Luft vom inneren des Gehäuses holt..holt sie sie von aussen, was ich nicht glaube (kenne ich zumindest nicht), ist es doch wieder sinnvoll die warme luft, die die GraKa ins Gehäuse blässt durch den seitenlfter abzuleiten. *snap*



Sorry, kannst du das nochmal erklären? 



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> *snip* ...in deinen Sessel fallen, und überlegen was am besten zu sein scheint und testen.



Genauso ist das in Planung! 



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> *snip* ...z.B warum ein Gehäuse kaufen mit 7 Lüftern vormotiert, wo du am ende rausfindest das die Lüfter ******** sind und du 7 neue für je 20 eus kaufst.. wobei das rumschraube macht eh mehr spass als das rumzocken



Absolut! Ist mir bei meinen Recherchen oft begegnet. "Tolles Gehäuse, allerdings Lüfter besch...eiden und zu laut... alle ausgebaut und neue gekauft.
Ich würde was drum geben, könnte ich hier mal so einen Sone-Test wie die Jungs von PCGH machen. Ich habe einen ziemlich leisen G4 Mac hier stehen und ein Chieftech 601 PC der sich anhört wie ein Staubsauger. Selbst wenn ich den CPU-Kühler runterregel ist das im Vergleich zu der Medion-Kiste einer Freundin immer noch ein ziemlich presenter Sound im Raum. Würde ich jetzt diese Soundkulisse Sone und db mässig subjektiv zu ordnen können, wäre das eine große Hilfe.

Sei's drum, wie du schreibst, ist das schrauben und basteln ja ein wichtiger Teil unseres Hobbys. 
Die einen tunen ihre Straßen-Vehicle, die anderen moden ihre Kiste mit Liebe zur Perfektion.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> *snip*
> Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn.
> Ich finde die Dinger eher einen Fluch.
> Wirklich leise sind die nicht und spätestens wenn das Lager im A..... ist
> fängt das große heulen an weil kein Ersatz zu bekommen ist.



Jemand schrieb irgendwo in einem Review "Im normal Betrieb bleibt das Ding aus und beim Zocken höre ich den Betrieb eh nicht mehr."
So plane ich das auch. Ersatz bekommt man wohl immer. Muss ja kein Original-Lüfter sein.


----------



## Apokalypsos (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Ich hab mich auch schon ewig mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Hab das Chakra mit 250mm Monster zuhause stehen. Ich hab also mal mit rein, raus und aus mit Prime getestet (immer kurze Abkühlpausen dazwischen)
Mein Ergebnis: CPU und GPU zeigen sich von Seitenlüfter recht unbeeindruckt, doch beim Board war rein mit Abstand am besten. Der Chipsatz blieb ganze 15 Grad kälter (75 > 60). 
Das Staubproblem kann man allerdings nicht abstreiten, aber ich putz halt regelmäßig... 

Großes Manko am Chakra ist der Stock 120er in der Front. Ungeregelt und nicht gerade leise. Der Tausch war echte Schwerstarbeit, super eng da drin. Aber wirklich leise ists mit angeschaltetem 250er nicht...


----------



## Maschine311 (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Die optimale Kühlung ist echt ein Studium für sich. Habe mir gerade das CM 690 geholt und will es komplett Ummodden! Dabei kam auch die Frage auf wie ich am besten die Gehäuselüftung verbaue. Der Gedanke an einem >200er Lüfter kam mir auch. Doch ich denke der würde mir den den Luftstrom gehörig durcheinander wirbel und wird eher störend sein. Das Ideale ist laut meiner Recherchen ist es das optimale, (spezial für das CM 690, NT unten) vorne oben/unten (noch nicht ganz sicher) 2 x 120er rein, sowie unten 1 x 120er rein! 
Dazu 1 x 120er hinten raus, sowie 2 x 140er oben raus. 
Ein großer Seitenlüfter würde da echt stören!

Der Grundsatz ist, das man versucht das, das Verhältnis zwischen die Luftmenge rein und raus gleich zu halten. Zudem sollte die Richtung quer über das MoBo gehen, um sämtliche Bauteile SB + NB + Spawa  + Kondensatoren mit zu kühlen!

Na ja mal sehen wie ich das hinkriege!


----------



## trip^ (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch schon ewig mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Hab das Chakra mit 250mm Monster zuhause stehen. Ich hab also mal mit rein, raus und aus mit Prime getestet (immer kurze Abkühlpausen dazwischen)
> Mein Ergebnis: CPU und GPU zeigen sich von Seitenlüfter recht unbeeindruckt, doch beim Board war rein mit Abstand am besten. Der Chipsatz blieb ganze 15 Grad kälter (75 > 60).
> Das Staubproblem kann man allerdings nicht abstreiten, aber ich putz halt regelmäßig...
> 
> Großes Manko am Chakra ist der Stock 120er in der Front. Ungeregelt und nicht gerade leise. Der Tausch war echte Schwerstarbeit, super eng da drin. Aber wirklich leise ists mit angeschaltetem 250er nicht...


 
Ah, schön zu hören. Das Teil sieht aber auch wirklich geil aus. Kommt gleich auf Platz 2.

Unbeeindruckt heisst? 0 Grad Unterschied? 
Ich werde mir das Asus P5Q-E holen. Da wird der Chipsatz passiv mit Heatpipes gekühlt. Ob da dann noch Werte von 15 grad bei rumkommen? Hm...

Könnte man eigentlich vor den 250er einen Staubfilter installieren? Hast du dir das mal angeschaut? Aber gut, ums regelmässige Reinigen kommt man eh nicht herum. 

Der 120er vorne hat nur einen Molkex-Stecker, richtig? Könnte man den nicht runtervolten und ihn so leiser bekommen? Den einfach so dröhnen lassen will ich ihn eigentlich auch nicht.



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Die optimale Kühlung ist echt ein Studium für sich... *snip*
> 
> ...
> Der Grundsatz ist, das man versucht das, das Verhältnis zwischen die Luftmenge rein und raus gleich zu halten. Zudem sollte die Richtung quer über das MoBo gehen, um sämtliche Bauteile SB + NB + Spawa + Kondensatoren mit zu kühlen!
> ...



Ja, das ist echt eine Wissenschaft. Ein Freund von mir hat vor Jahren mal den Kopf geschüttelt, als ich mir jeweils vorne und hinten einen Lüfter eingebaut habe. Kommentar "Da entsteht ein Unterdruck. Entweder vorne rein oder den hinten raus."
Ich weiss leider nicht mehr wer es wo neulich geschrieben hat. Am besten soll "hinten etwas mehr als vorne sein". Ich werde probieren, studieren und berichten.


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Erklärung :

Nimmt die GraKa die Luft zum Kühlen vom inneren des Gehäuses, ist es besser in der direkten nähe des Grakalüfters für "kältere" Luft zu sorgen. Wäre also besser in (übertrieben gesehen) 5 cm Entfernung Kalte Luft zu den GraKas hinzuzuführen, statt die Kalte Luft von 1 Meter (übertrieben gesehen) hinzuzuführen.

Allerdings glaube ich das es mehr bringt, einen seitlichen 120er unterhalb der Graka anzubringen der mit 800 RPM schäffelt, statt einen 250er, der über das ganze Seitenteil verteilt ist (siehe Apokalypsos). Wie sich das alles im genauen auswirkt, muss man aber genauer austesten.

In meinem System wirkt sich das zumindest sehr gut aus. Meine 4870 X2 bekommt schon kaum Luft durch die druter liegende 4870 da die PCIe-Plätze beim AOD790 arg eng zusammen sind.
Auch wenn die Temps meiner X2 vo der Temp gleich ist wie ohne 120er Lüfter, hat sich jedoch die
benötigte Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle der GraKa von 45% auf 30% abgesenkt um auf 80° zu bleiben. Die 15% Unterschied merkt man bei der X2 von der Lautstärke her sehr gut raus, und mein 120er ist leiser auf 100%, als die GraKa auf 45%.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*

Eindeutig Fluch, mich hat meiner solang genervt, bis ich ihn ausgesteckt hab.


----------



## trip^ (17. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> *snip*
> Die 15% Unterschied merkt man bei der X2 von der Lautstärke her sehr gut raus, und mein 120er ist leiser auf 100%, als die GraKa auf 45%.



Krass. Das sind so Infos, die mich wirklich beeindrucken. Was kann man nicht alles herausfinden und ertesten. Hier Volten, da Regeln... ich glaube ich komme garnicht zum Schaffen oder Zocken. 

Ich glaub ich geh zum Höcker an die Ecke und hol' mir einen Komplett-Rechner.  



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Eindeutig Fluch, mich hat meiner solang genervt, bis ich ihn ausgesteckt hab.



Die Tendenz geht eindeutig in Richtung "Hör auf dich so auf dieses Gehäuse zu versteifen und such nach Alternativen!"

Aber ich finde die Meisten einfach nur unsexy.


----------



## Chucky1978 (18. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*



trip^ schrieb:


> Krass. Das sind so Infos, die mich wirklich beeindrucken. Was kann man nicht alles herausfinden und ertesten. Hier Volten, da Regeln... ich glaube ich komme garnicht zum Schaffen oder Zocken.
> 
> Ich glaub ich geh zum Höcker an die Ecke und hol' mir einen Komplett-Rechner.



Als ich mal damals nicht wegen Bereitschaft aus der Kaserne beim Bund heim durfte, hab ich das auch gemacht.^^




trip^ schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht eindeutig in Richtung "Hör auf dich so auf dieses Gehäuse zu versteifen und such nach Alternativen!"
> 
> Aber ich finde die Meisten einfach nur unsexy.



Stimmt, in der Preisklasse sind für mich zumindest auch viele unsexy, und die, die mir gefallen, kosten um die 999 Euro, und ich wette da ist der Versand nicht dabei.^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (21. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*



trip^ schrieb:


> Unbeeindruckt heisst? 0 Grad Unterschied?
> Ich werde mir das Asus P5Q-E holen. Da wird der Chipsatz passiv mit Heatpipes gekühlt. Ob da dann noch Werte von 15 grad bei rumkommen? Hm...


 
Ich habs nimmer exakt im Kopf, CPU war bei rein ein klein wenig kühler, dafür war die GPU wärmer. Die hatte damals nen SingleSlot Kühler, der die warme Luft dem 250er entgegenblasen wollte. Mittlerweile hab ich nen Zalman ähnlichen Kühler drauf, hier profitieren GPU und v.a. Spannungswandler enorm.



trip^ schrieb:


> Könnte man eigentlich vor den 250er einen Staubfilter installieren? Hast du dir das mal angeschaut? Aber gut, ums regelmässige Reinigen kommt man eh nicht herum.


 
Mit ner ollen Strumpfhose würdest du den schon staubfrei bekommen, allerdings ist die Front in etwa so staubdicht wie ein Nudelsieb... 



trip^ schrieb:


> Der 120er vorne hat nur einen Molex-Stecker, richtig? Könnte man den nicht runtervolten und ihn so leiser bekommen? Den einfach so dröhnen lassen will ich ihn eigentlich auch nicht.


 
Das Problem ist, das der 120er schon nur mit 5V lief und trotzdem fies gesurrt hat. Der 250 ist ebenfalls schon runter auf 5V. 

Ich persönlich würd wohl eher zum Nachfolger vom Chakra greifen, zumal hier der 250 geregelt werden kann. Sonst ist das Chakra für das Geld echt top!


----------



## trip^ (21. April 2009)

*AW: 250mm Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter... Fluch oder Segen?*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> *snip*
> Ich persönlich würd wohl eher zum Nachfolger vom Chakra greifen, zumal hier der 250 geregelt werden kann. Sonst ist das Chakra für das Geld echt top!



Ab morgen steht das Phoenix hier. Ich werde sehen, ob ich zufrieden bin oder nicht. 
Bei dem Model ist ein "Regler" für die Geschwindigkeit bereits an der Seite des Gehäuses. Ich hoffe auf 7 Volt und am Rad drehen *g bringt in auf ein nutzbares Mass an Lautstärke.

Ich habe mir noch einen Scythe S-Flex 120er für hinten dazu gekauft. Den als leiser getesteten Slip Stream hat hardwareversand.de leider nicht im Programm. Wenn der vordere Stock-Lüfter wirklich so crappy ist, fliegt der auch raus.


----------

